# Fishing the Full Corn Moon (part 2)



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

_*Fishing the Full Corn Moon (part 2) *_
The September second Full Corn Moon is a very special time of the year. For the farmers who feeds the nation it's harvest time. For the fisherman it marks the last full moon of the long summer fishing season.
During full moon periods fish sometimes go a little crazy; this makes them very hungry. Just before the September second 2020 full moon Captain Bryon Holland's 39 hour Florida Fisherman ll trip returned Thursday morning with a mountain of fish. The name of the game was teamwork:

Friday, 10 AM, the Florida leaves on a 44 hour Middle Grounds trip. The fish-rich 460 square mile Florida Middle Grounds relies on the existence of the loop current. Food is plentiful and so are the fish. The Grounds are home to 170 species of fish. 
This is a very special trip. The Florida will be on dry
dock and out of commission until October 23. 
The Captain for this special trip will be young Captain Garett Hubbard:

Captain Garett, a graduate of the University of South Florida, is highly regard as one of the best of the best Captains ever to sail. 
Captain Garett is a dedicated family man; he and wife Carrie Anne are the proud parents of two young very energetic boys:

Captain Garett is also the galley supervisor. He and Tammy have been working together for many years as a team to make sure hungry fishermen/women are well fed:

If you think lunch is special; you will not believe a team Tammy/Garett dinner:

Let's go catch some fish. Captains Dylan and Garett talk strategy:

This is what we will be looking for:

Leaving beautiful Madeira Beach with its warm tropical water and sun bleached white sandy beach is hard to do:

But leave we must, after all, we will be Fishing the Full Corn Moon. 
After a hot off the grill Tammy/Garett meal it's bunk time, after all, we will be challenging the fish that call the Florida Middle Grounds home for over twenty hours of actual fishing time.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Friday evening is getting off to by our standards a slow but productive start:









Saturday morning... After a special 'Tam Slam' breakfast it's lets 'stuff the boxes' time:


[/URL
[URL=https://app.photobucket.com/u/harbisonphoto/a/9b7676ba-eb60-438c-aa19-aff4ee2a9eb7/p/3602c714-3b5d-44d6-af24-4f75b73617c3]

No matter how hard we try we simply cannot get away from the very aggressive 'endangered' American Red Snapper:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Time for a fight:


To talk about a fight is to talk about Mr. Amberjack:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

This is a very special trip. The Florida will be on dry
dock and out of commission until October 23.
Was it a 'very special trip?'
Well...


We are absolutely fished-out tired and ever so hungry. After a hot shower and a Tammy/Garett hot off the grill dinner, it's bunk time. See you Sunday morning:





Catch the action in this action packed on the water video:


----------

